# Shimano Cumara



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone like to use Shimano Cumaras for inshore saltwater fishing? Are they good?


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure yet, but I got one on order along with a Ci4 3000. Gimme about a month and I'll let ya know.


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

What length and power?


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

7' 6" and I think it's a medium, not sure though, it was the longest cumara they made so that's what i got.


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

That's the one I'm looking at too, except I'm going to pair it with my Symetre 3000.


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah man, we had a shimano rep in the shop the other week and he had a Ci4 paired with a cumara, he let me play with that outfit a bit and it amazed me how light it was. Needless to say within a week I had one on order.


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

I own a 7' 6'' medium paired with a Ci4 and I love my setup! good backbone for a light rod and very very sensitive when it comes to bites. I recommend this setup for anyone in the market for a light rod.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a pair of 7'2" Med Heavy Cumara's with 3000 sustains and love them. I love the action and weight of the rods and the sustains are a fine reel.


----------



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a cumara 6'8" with a ci4 2500 and I love it! Its expensive but worth the money I think. I want another.


----------

